# disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen diese Fehlermeldung beim Start:

```
udev: starting version 146

<3>udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

```

Was hat es mit dem ersten Teil der Fehlermeldung auf sich?

Wo finde ich in der Kernelconfig die Stelle mit dem SYSFS?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

eigentlich ganz einfach:

Unter dem xconfig Tool Edit--Search dann 

```
enable deprecated sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools
```

ausschalten....

Mal sehen, ob noch alles geht.

G. R.

P.S. gerade gefunden:

man muß dann noch auf mindest.  genkernel-3.4.10.906 updaten.

----------

## Max Steel

Oder in make menuconfig

Shift + 7 (Also "/") eingeben dann öffnet sich dort der Suchdialog. (Falls man kein X zur Hand haben sollte).

----------

## mv

In Zukunft wird man ja in Gentoo nur noch mit menuconfig arbeiten können: xconfig benötigt qt3   :Crying or Very sad:  (und mit gconfig will man sicher nicht arbeiten).

----------

## Max Steel

 *mv wrote:*   

> In Zukunft wird man ja in Gentoo nur noch mit menuconfig arbeiten können: xconfig benötigt qt3   (und mit gconfig will man sicher nicht arbeiten).

 

Die wollen doch nicht etwa qt3 rauswerfen?

Oder doch...?

Alles klar, ich lege mal ein Overlay mit qt3 an ^^ Zusammen mit distfiles.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   In Zukunft wird man ja in Gentoo nur noch mit menuconfig arbeiten können: xconfig benötigt qt3   (und mit gconfig will man sicher nicht arbeiten). 
> 
> Die wollen doch nicht etwa qt3 rauswerfen?
> 
> Oder doch...?
> ...

 

Gibt es dazu nicht dieses qt3 USEFLAG?

equery hasuse qt3support

[ Searching for USE flag qt3support in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1 (4)

G. R.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Die wollen doch nicht etwa qt3 rauswerfen?

 

Das ist schon lange geplant - bisher stand nur kde-3 im Wege. Vermutlich wird qt3 (zumindest eine zeitlang) im selben Overlay wie kde-3 zu finden sein. Da aber anscheinend beides von Upstream nicht mehr supported wird, ist es ein Sicherheitsrisiko, es auf der Platte zu behalten.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Gibt es dazu nicht dieses qt3 USEFLAG
> 
> equery hasuse qt3support

 

qt3support schaltet nur ein paar Zusatzfunktionen für qt4 ein, mit denen es etwas leichter ist, qt3-Sourcen nach qt4 zu portieren. Portiert werden müssen sie trotzdem: make xconfig wird nicht "einfach so" (ohne größeren Portierungsaufwand) mit qt4 arbeiten.

----------

